# Took the Plunge



## chris45set (Nov 12, 2008)

Went to the range with my 30 yr old stepson on Wed and rented and shot both a Glock 17 and a Beretta 92. We had a blast (no pun intended, we really had some good fun).
I celebrated Thanksgiving Day by purchasing my very own brand new G17.
I have three questions:
1. does it need a full detail cleaning before I take it to the range to fire, or is cleaning and lubricating the barrel, slide and the steel in the frame good enough? I still need to pick up some CLP for this.
2. Is the Ptooma book on the Glock my best place to start to fully understand the detailed cleaning process, as well as developing an appreciation for the gun itself? Are there other books you guys recommend?
3. Aside from taking classes (local range is full up well into Feb '09), is there printed material to help me develop the proper technique for target shooting? I am looking for things like stance, breathing, trigger technique, etc.

Thanks to all of you here, the info on this site has proved invaluable at educating me on what this hobby (obsession?) can provide.

Chris


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

1. No need for a detail cleaning. Just field strip the pistol and clean it. This is explained in your Glock manual.

2. You should not detail strip the weapon yourself as this will void your warranty unless you are a certified Glock armorer.

3. I am sure there are many good books out there but I normally stay away from gun books as I find most of them to be so poorly written it annoys me and I cannot finish the book. This forum is a great resource for information and I am sure someone will have a good book in mind for you. 

Congrats on the new Glock. The 17 is a great pistol and should serve you well for many years to come.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Oil the rails, and the top of the barrel where it meets the slide, wipe it down, and forget about it... Swab out the barrel every other month... LOL.

Re technique etc... Google is your friend. Avoid the amateur videos, and look up the professionals. Watch stuff by Todd Jarrett, and Doug Koenig. Todd Jarrett does a really good series on technique.

Enjoy the Glock. 17s are great guns.

JeffWard


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

chris45set said:


> Went to the range with my 30 yr old stepson on Wed and rented and shot both a Glock 17 and a Beretta 92.


Chris, 
Just out of curiousity - were you shooting the G17 and the Beretta to see which one you wanted to buy? I have shot both and love both, but bought the Beretta first, primarily because BudsGunShop.com had a great deal on the Beretta 92 for $479 with 3 mags.

What factors made you choose the G17 over the Beretta?


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt023enjoy your new glock


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yea welcome to the glock family the best way i have found for not only shooting my glock but for every gun is to stand faceing ur target, feet shoulder length apart, shoulders relaxed, elbows slightly bent not locked straight out, firm grip with tight wrist, limp wrist will cause stove pipes and what not. after uv mastered ur stance, get to know ur trigger. ur first 500 rounds should be spent slowly pulling the trigger to see where the "hammer falls" or when the weapon is going to fire, in ur case the glock will have a medium to long trigger pull. squeeze the trigger dont jerk it or pull it, squeeze it slowly. take her to the range and try lots of different things till u feel comfortable and let us know how it goes for ya. feel free to add on or ad ur own way of shooting for him to try, thats just how i do it lol

knox


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on your new Glock pistol. For more in depth breakdown short of buying the Glock Armorer CD, here's the best, free info available. I printed one out for myself, and have the Glock CD.
http://glockmeister.com/pages.php?cID=3
http://www.halfzware.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2006/03/GlockUAM.doc


----------



## chris45set (Nov 12, 2008)

I chose the Glock as the Beretta was too heavy for my wife to hold comfortably.
It is also somewhat easier to shoot, the Beretta behaved like a DA gun, and I thought the difference between the first shot and subsequent shots would not be an easy adjustment for my wife.
That being said, I did prefer the way the Beretta felt and shot in my own hands.
The 92 will likely be my next purchase if this slope is as slippery as some say it is.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

congrats on the purchase, i have a g29 and beretta 92 and love them both...a lil more partial to the 10mm myself, but both great guns.

here is a pretty good video that should help get you started.


----------

